# NCEES Practice Exams



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Jul 20, 2014)

Do the NCEES practice exams all have the same morning exam? I'm planning on taking the T&amp;F exam, but was wondering if it would be worth getting the other discipline practice exams?


----------



## Mike M PE (Jul 20, 2014)

They all have the same morning questions so no not there. Some people but the others and study problems so that they are over prepared.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Jul 21, 2014)

OK thanks... I'll probably just get the one exam and work the merm practice problems for the ms&amp;m and HVAC problems


----------



## Mike M PE (Jul 22, 2014)

If you are taking HVAC Depth I would highly suggest getting the 6ms set by Elder. Well worth the money.


----------



## Mike M PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Sorry I just reread your question.


----------



## ATL Derek (Aug 13, 2014)

I thought the 6MS and NCEES T&amp;F versions were very similar to the exam questions. Be careful of the MERM questions. They can take you out to left field and leave you.


----------



## Porter_ (Aug 13, 2014)

ATL Derek said:


> I thought the 6MS and NCEES T&amp;F versions were very similar to the exam questions. Be careful of the MERM questions. They can take you out to left field *and leave you*.




:rotflmao: isn't that the truth.


----------



## P-E (Aug 13, 2014)

I hated the TFS 6MS. I thought they were more difficult. I still might burn it. The question is whether to use propane or white gas.

I'd go with the NCEES book.


----------

